# what is the oldest bow you shoot



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

how old is your bow? I have 2 bows a hoyt meridian & a pse mach 6. the pse was my pastors he was the man that introduced me to archery and its a damn good finger bow. I get a kick out of watching guys now days getting a new bow every year. hell they don't even get to know the bow and what makes it tick.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Ben Pearson Mercury Hunter and a Strato Jet .
Glen


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

My Carp bow is a 1983 ish Indian XI wood riser bow.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Damon Howatt Super Diablo


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Fronter Archery's Westerner, about 30 years old.
It was my brothers bow, its a wall hanger now but still shoots real good.
Don.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

My 1992 Oneida Aeroforce finally got retired in August '11 after being my main bow since I got it new. I too wonder how much progress people are giving up switching bows every year before they even really learn their old bow.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

1981 Bear Whitetail Hunter. The same bow I started out with back then.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I am one of those guys that gets a new one frequently...so my latest is 1.5wks! I have shot for 35yrs, and a lot, and I don't regret for one minute changing bows and trying new things. Archery is my go to release from societies pressures, and that is where I spend my money vs. drinking or other stupid habits people have!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

2011 Hoyt Vantage LTD


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

2005 Hoyt Protec


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a PSE Fireflite. Awesome old finger bow. Still shoots quick! Shooting my 2009 Montega now and loving it. Also have 3 Bear recurves from the 70's that still perform.


----------



## Goldilox (Mar 27, 2007)

1965 Howatt Hunter.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

'56 Bear Polar semi-recurve and a '59 Bear Grizzly


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

1970 Bear A mag riser. Do have the original limbs but use the newer ff compatable ones.


----------



## fulldraw340 (Oct 25, 2011)

1989 ?? Golden Eagle Formula ( first edition -before they added the glass blocks to the riser ) and a 1991 Golden Eagle Pro Formula 3d.


----------



## robs archery (Mar 22, 2004)

an 03 patriot just shoots nice


----------



## bmcghan22 (Feb 12, 2012)

I shoot a 38 pro and I've been shooting a little while know and seen some real good shooters and I've noticed that it don't matter what they shoot they are good you will never out shoot your equipment it all matters on how you shoot (form) and how much time you put into it your only as good as the time you spend on the range


----------



## nwairothrwr (May 20, 2009)

1980's Martin firecat. Just got a BT admiral and then last weekend tore the sight and peep off the martin to give it a go. Trying fingers this summer


----------



## Lamplighter (Mar 28, 2011)

I shoot a 1976 Bear Alaskan. I am pretty good with it. Always trying to win more of them off the auction, for parts, but evidently I am not the only one collecting Bear Alaskans.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

2011 Martin Shadowcat
Win Win Carbon Inno- don't know the year...believe it's an 09

If my Martin wasn't such a great bow, I'd probably be shooting an old Golden Eagle Hawk. 

When funds are better, I'll be getting an Oneida Aero Force...maybe a black eagle but I don't think those are good for fingers.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

An old ProVantage with carbon plus limbs (around 24 years old)


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

2001 Mathews Zmax! And it's my first bow, I love it!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

68 Tamerlane.... 1990's Clearwater


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

1960s Groves Magnum recurve and a early 70s Olympus target bow. Both belonged to my Dad and won many tournaments.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon Howatt High Speed Mamba, either somewhere between 51 to 58.

West Bow Texan 1958


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

1964 Green S&H stamp wooden bow


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

My brothers bear quest.

Soon to be an Oneida Aero Force...don't know the date, maybe the mid 80's.

will be looking for vintage recurves soon.


----------



## KNOBBYMAG (Apr 17, 2004)

I just resurrected my first compound, a provantage tracer. I believe it was an 88' model I'm probably off by a year. It shoots my recurve arrows perfectly.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Fury90flier said:


> My brothers bear quest.
> 
> Soon to be an Oneida Aero Force...don't know the date, maybe the mid 80's.
> 
> will be looking for vintage recurves soon.


Oneida Aeroforce bows were built from 1992-2000.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

I still have (at my brothers house) the very first compound bow I bought in 1979.
Martin Cougar Magnum. It may be old but it still shoots as it did when it was brand new. :shade:


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

There's a gentleman on the boards, his screen name is Yewselfbow and he owns two or three longbows that are nearly 300 years old. They date date back to the 1700's. He occasionally shoots a couple of them. Check them out:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1928233


----------



## Robster (May 16, 2008)

1969 Ben Pearson Cougar 7050


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

I have 3 old Gelco's from the 1950s. Two at 66 inches, 40 and 43 lbs, and one at 60 inches, 42 lbs.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Just picked up an Oneida Aero Force....but I think it's a late 90's, not the early version


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

1991 bear first strike xlr. My first real compound. Just bought a "new" in the box. Never set up or shot.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a Circa 1965ist Hoyt Pro @ 45# one piece recurve. It was my brothers original hunting bow. I got it when he moved from here to Florida a number of years ago. Nice bow. Shoots nice. It is 66" but could be a handfull walking the woods of New England.

Also next to that is a hand made/finished (myself and a hunting buddy made one each) long bow. Made from a purchased laminated blank back in 1977. We had to cut the bow from the blank ( the shape was pre-scribed by the manufacture), Shape the tip area for the string. Sand the edges and handle area. Adjust the shape of the limbs width to get the proper tiller. Stain & finish.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Drycreek3189 (May 18, 2013)

Just bought a Red Wing Hunter to play with.


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

'73 bear Kodiak hunter


----------



## buckroar (Oct 15, 2012)

I still have my first bow I bought in 2oo1. Jennings t-master xtreme. Hoping to buy new bow next year.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Ben Pearson Gamester and Shakespeare Cascade both from the late 60s early 70s.


----------



## Coonhuntercraig (Sep 29, 2012)

2004 Mathews outback


----------



## vahena (Aug 30, 2012)

I shoot a 1983 Martin Cougar Magum every day, its the bow I started with back then
.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mountaineer Carbon Lite..mid 1990's I think. Also PSE Carroll Maurader..1993. Archers that have not shot this vintage of bows don't know what smooth is. Some of the older Oneidas were that smoot too. I think it's why some still seek them out for bowfishing, it really makes a difference when you are shooting so many arrows per hour. Cool thread!


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

My first bow was a 1990 Browning Christmas gift from mom. I have a 2005 Hoyt now. It is the only bow I own


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

My first compound bow was a Browning Excellerator? in 1987. It was a smooth accurate bow. After about 3 years the top wood laminated limb broke over at the riser pivot point while drawing on a doe. I probably would have blown that shot anyway due to to buck fever back then!haha! The store it was purchased at even gave me a full refund and I later bought a Browning Mirage.....great memories.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

phantom1 said:


> My first compound bow was a Browning Excellerator? in 1987. It was a smooth accurate bow. After about 3 years the top wood laminated limb broke over at the riser pivot point while drawing on a doe. I probably would have blown that shot anyway due to to buck fever back then!haha! The store it was purchased at even gave me a full refund and I later bought a Browning Mirage.....great memories.


Yes the goog old days. I was 14 never had the draw length set. I never had the arrows cut. I was pulling if i remember correct 79 lbs . At 20 yards I could hit dead center second shot robin hood. If only we could be young again


----------



## SonnyJ (Sep 2, 2012)

Late '70's Outers Astro Blazer


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

02 Mathews Legacy great bow!


----------



## peterthomas58 (Sep 19, 2013)

I just found Shad Gregory Moss bow to my father. I don't know when exactly it was found. I am planning to take this from my father and start using it.


----------



## Harpy (Sep 23, 2013)

Oneida Screaming Eagle and a Bear Recurve.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

71 bear Kodak , 83 Martin cougar,


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

1997 Hoyt Enticer. 2003 Reflex Caribou. Shot them both at the range today.


----------



## kansashogwild (Jan 23, 2011)

The oldest bow that I bought new and still own is a Golden Eagle Predator with the generic beige and black camo. Can't estimate how many thousands of shots with that bow. Bought it for $54 on a 1/2 price sale at Wal Mart. My bowfishing bow is a Browning compound with the grey and black camo scheme, no let-off. It was found in a field after a tornado. Had a Martin Cougar Magnum(sold it), and a Reflex Caribou II(stolen). At present I shoot a Mathews Ovation, maybe '05 or '06. I bought it used. Shot fingers since the beginning.

A good friend of mine has a daughter that was a nationals-class archer and he competed as well since he was there anyway. He was always amused by the guys bragging about the thousands they had invested in their target bows with all the bells and whistles. He shot, and still has, a Hoyt Super Slam set up for fingers with very basic bowhunting sight and flipper rest. He was competitive with it. He gave $50 at a garage sale for it.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

1993 Pro Sport Shadow (Canadian brand that is gone now) Got me 6 moose and 4 whitetail so far...


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Recently bought a '91? Hoyt Provantage Hunter with a speckled camo finish, 48" A to A & 10" brace height, deflex riser. Hope to put new string & cables on it soon cuz it may have the originals. Can't wait to shoot it. My oldest bow is a 1989 Bear Kodiak Express compound, wood riser and the sweetest shooter I have,43" A to A &9 1/4" brace.













can't wait


----------



## J-in-AK (Oct 1, 2013)

my dad still has and we shoot it...an old 4-wheeler bear compound bow. dont know from what year but its fun to shoot and is in great shape.


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

I think my longbow is about 25-30 years old according to my bowyer. Gotta love the fact that traditional doesn't get old! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

